# أحتاج تعريب بعض مصطلحات الهندسه الكهربائيه



## broinarm (19 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعده في تعريب المصطلحات الآتيه

Pulse Width Modulation (PWM
Automatic voltage regulator (AVR
3rd harmonic injection
Voltage Source Inverter
space vector
Driver


----------



## عمر جم (19 مايو 2011)

1-تعديل عرض النبضة 2-منظم جهد الي 3-حقن توافقي ثلاثي 4-عاكس جهد المصدر 5-متجه الفراغ 6-مشغل


----------



## broinarm (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس عمر


----------

